# Vintage Craftsman Drift Breaker 3 Stage Blower



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Interesting video if you have any interest in these older seldom seen Craftsman machines. 
Shows cleaning the points, carb cleaning and rebuild (with part #'s) etc.

I never realized that on this vintage of machine the impeller/augers were chain driven with a centrifugal clutch and the only way to stop them from rotating was to idle the engine down. I think on later versions they went to a side engagement handle like on the pre 1973 10000 series Ariens machines.

Taryl says he thinks this is a late 70's machine. I think it is probably late 60's, thought they had a red and white colour scheme in the late 70's or early 80's.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't watch Taryl .....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Can't stand Taryl, the fake teeth are disgusting 🤢. I won't watch any of his videos.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I am with the can't watch him crowd. 
He might be good if he didn't Goofy his video's up?


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I love the guy. He is no damn fool, he just plays one on TV. Joie de vivre. That aside, the auger clutch was interesting.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Darby said:


> I love the guy. He is no damn fool, he just plays one on TV. Joie de vivre. That aside, the auger clutch was interesting.


I agree, he actually passes on a great deal of good knowledge in his videos; such as that wonky idle screw setup on those select Tecumseh carbs.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen that blower before. I think your date guess is too new based on the info I have. From the records I have it looks like a 536.90515 was early 60's and that one follows up on the one than the video shows. Best guess I have is it was made some time in the 50's, but again that's a pure guess on my part.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

No way is that drift buster from the 50's. I would estimate early 70's. The mid 60's were grey color machines like the one here.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

I can watch Taryl just fine, but usually fast forward past the skits. I've learned a great deal from watching his videos, along with others like Mustie1.

To the topic at hand, that is indeed an odd clutch feature on that blower. I can see why it would have been considered dangerous.


----------

